# [Aporte] Programa para calcular bobinados de motores trifásicos y demás bobinas.



## demianel (Dic 15, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos. Gracias a mi tocayo Damián ("soy yo" de usuario), que me paso las formulas logre compilarlas en un programa.
Les comento que es una versión "Beta" y por ahora solo tiene para calcular motores trifásicos, la idea es seguir incorporándole más fórmulas y calcular todo lo relacionados con bobinas.
Está desarrollado en Java (con NetBeans), así pues, van a necesitar instalar la maquina virtual de Java según sea su sistema operativo, desde aquí.
Dicho programa esta liberado, decisión que tomé dado a que sé que entre todos lo podemos mejorar y también en agradecimiento a que siempre me han brindado su ayuda.
Espero que les sirva. Cualquier cosa no duden en preguntar y/o criticar.
Saludos.


----------



## demianel (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola gente. Espero que anden bien. Les cuento que en unos días le agrego para calcular transformadores. Estoy buscando las fórmulas en las carpetas de la escuela. Para luego agregarselas a la librería y desarrollarle un programa.
Por otra parte, lo que tengo sobre bobinas es muy pobre. Estaré muy agradecido a quien aporte algo para hacer de este soft una buena herramienta para lo que conlleve una bobina. Aparte, invito a todos a participar si así lo desean, a mejorar este programa.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## jamesoro (Dic 19, 2012)

men perdone la ignorancia pero ese programa no inicia, deberia poner fotos o una explicación en el rar.


----------



## demianel (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola "jamesoro". Para poder ejecutar el programa debes tener previamente instalado Java en tu pc (desde la página que puse baja una versión según tu sistema operativo). Luego cuando lo tengas instalado, ve a "CalMot" dentro del .rar y de ahi a la carpeta "dist", el ejecutable del programa es "CalMot.jar" (formato que reconoce la máquina virtual de Java como ejecutable).
Espero que te sirva. Cualquier cosa, estaré atento.
Les comento que es una versión "Beta", la cual está en etapa de desarrollo. La idea de compartirla es, entre todos, mejorarla y tener una eficaz herramienta libre para todo tipo de cálculos de bobinas. Sé de la existencia de muchos programas que calculan bobinas con núcleo de aire, transformadores y demás. Pero la idea es de tener todo en uno y de manera gratuita, creo que apuntar a algo así nos dará una herramienta útil al alcance de todos.
Saludos. 
Damián.

PD: Más adelante voy hacer un manual de ayuda e incluso un instalador. Por el momento espero que me disculpen.
PD2: A los señores moderadores: intentando usar el buscador me encuentro que no me "tira" resultados. Les comento que me aparecen propagandas donde supuestamente irían las respuestas de la búsqueda.
PD3: Invito a desarrolladores y a las personas del foro a participar, siendo con modificaciones del programa o con aportes de formulas e ideas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## demianel (Feb 2, 2013)

Buen día a todos.
Antes que nada me disculpo por no haber avanzado más (no anduve con mucho tiempo). Con respecto a la librería avance incorporando una clase padre (que maneja todas las formulas en común que tienen cada tipo de bobina) y luego las hijas (como ser bobina con núcleo de aire y la anterior para motores trifásicos). Aparte de agregarle más formulas la idea es de ir optimizandolo.
Creo que algún ojo experto notará el error que tiene dicho programa a la hora de calcular motores trifásicos, a mi entender faltan más datos para calcular (también cabe la posibilidad que sea error mio en el desarrollo).
Por otra parte no he notado mucho interés al respecto, ¿seré solo yo que necesito un programa con estas características?. O sea, libre, gratuito, hecho por nosotros y relacionado a calcular todo tipo de bobinas en un sólo programa. Entiendo que por ahí no sea un tema de sus intereses, pero siempre hay alguien que termina buscando algo así a la larga, ¿que mejor que ofrecérselos en este gran foro?. Por eso les pido por favor su ayuda. Sé que algún otro con conocimientos en informática va a aportar mucho, al igual aquel que posea dichas fórmulas. Todo en la vida sirve.
Me despido dejando saludos. Que tengan buen fin de semana.

PD: Mi intención a la hora de escribir siempre es en solicitud de ayuda.
PD2: Señores moderadores, creo que erré a la hora de escribir el título al tema, de principio pensaba que iba a ser un aporte. Pero me doy cuenta, que al estar en etapa de desarrollo, no lo es. De ser tan amables ¿lo podrían cambiar?.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 2, 2013)

hola daniel......... mira tengo un proyecto en mente pero del cual para realizarlo me enfrento a dos ostaculos muy grandes mi poca experiencia y los pocos datos que tengo para costruir las bobinas te pongo unas fotos para que veas de que se trata


----------



## demianel (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola "locodelafonola". Para empezar me llamo Damián, pero me dicen Demian (no Daniel) jeje.
Disculpa pero no termino de entender tu duda. La primer imagen no tengo ni idea de que es, en la segunda noto un motor de CC como el que hicimos en la escuela (para ver el funcionamiento a modo educativo).
En lo que sería calcular esas bobinas, hay muchos factores para conseguir el número de espiras como así el diámetro del conductor (por ejemplo para el motor: el voltaje, la corriente, el flujo magnético, y otros que no recuerdo ahora).
Por favor, aclárame tu duda y voy a hacer todo lo posible por ayudarte.
PD: Soy bobinador de motores eléctricos, pero lo que siempre hago es copiar el bobinado y hacerlo igual. En lo posible voy a intentar ofrecerte toda la ayuda que necesites.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 2, 2013)

hola demianel buen dia..... que buena onda y predispocicion para dar una mano...... y no es un motor coriente continua sino un galvo-escaner para mover un espejo son de contruccion casera bueno paso acontarte que la parte inpotante es o merjor dicho dos bobinas sin nucleo y te paso otras fotos para que veas y aqui ota vista y de las dos fotos son la que siempre tuve dudas es sobre el alambre tengo mas datos para mostrarte de este modelo si tengo las camtidad de vueltas pero el alambre no y esees mi problema los datos son  = ( Bobinados del estator. Enrollar una UEW (alambre esmaltado de uretano) de diámetro de 0,3 mm a 60 vueltas de una bobina y fijar la forma con separador y luego se extrae de la bobina. ) ....PD: te agradezco tu ayuda y para que sepas soy perito mercantil pero siempre me gusto la electronica y los fierros. y aca despunto el vicio y corijo la orientacion vocacional equivocada...juan


----------



## demianel (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola buenas noches. Disculpáme que te responda así de rápido (tengo que ir a una cena), pero te prometo que en la brevedad hablaremos con más tiempo.
Por lo que noto tenes que arrollar 60 espiras con diámetro 0,30. Calculo que tendrás que hacer la conversión de ¿uretano? a cobre (en aluminio era multiplicando la sección del alambre por 1.61 y multiplicando las espiras por esta misma constante, habría que buscar la constante para uretano creo). Pero con esos datos ya tienes para arrancar tus pruebas.
Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

hola demianel !!!!!!! que agradecido estoy por tu ayuda bueno por empezar te subo una foto donde se compara con una medida real para que te des cuenta su tamaño asi tenes idea mas o menos y mi duda sienpre fue esa......  del tipo de alambre porque veras en la foto anterior a esta se nota claramente que noes alambre  sino que da la imprecion que es como pequeños hilos trenzados y la denominacion original es esta UEW (urethane enameled wire) y no te hagas problema con tranquilidad vamos a encontrar una solucion porque esto no se a hecho en ningun foro de habla ispana y vamos siendo asi como los precursores jejejejejeje vamos andando a pie y si logramos tener un caballo y podemos fabricar una carreta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡bueee somos lo mas!!!!!! jajajajajajaj


----------



## demianel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola nuevamente.
Para ser sincero desconozco el tipo de alambre empleado (para ser directo sólo usé alambre de cobre y de aluminio). Tendríamos que investigar que tipo de alambre es.
Por otra parte, definitivamente es similar a un motor, el cual una de las mejores opciones es el alambre de cobre (como te dije, desconozco el otro tipo. Sí es la forma, o sea el trenzado, busca con cuantos alambres de cobre en paralelo se hace). De ser tan amable, ¿me podrías decir como se alimenta dicho galvo-escaner?. O sea, voltajes y tipo de corriente empleada. Por último, ¿como es puntualmente el funcionamiento del espejo?. O sea hablando eléctricamente.
Saludos. Espero serte útil en algo. Cualquier cosa acá estaré.

PD: Pon el link del proyecto así puedo asesorarme mejor de lo que pretendes y así darte una mejor respuesta.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

hola........ y buen dia...........demianel........... imsisto....!!!!!!!! que exelente predispocicion tenes para ayudarme¡¡¡¡¡¡ bueno te cuento que la alimentacion esfuente partida +/-20 vol continua...... y no gira por completo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ sino que partiendo desde el centro ..(y como mucho)unos 90 grados hacia la izquierda ..vuelve al centro y de alli otros 90 grados hacia la derecha....(trato de explicarte el funcionamiento no se si lo logre si moes asi avisa ) para darte un ejemplo : viste los relojes de aguja de los autos como el amperimetro o el medidor de temperatura del agua ...bueno esto es lo mismo por decirlo de alguna manera pero mas robusto porque lleva la carga de un espejo ............  esa imagen es para que te des una idea  http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html  y si estamos haciendo huella en español mira que este proyecto es del año 2006 no es nuevo pero  el origimal es un chino y se llama chan ( es el link que te puse) y aca te pomgo otro que es de un aleman pero que tengo acceso solo a esta pagina porque no he podido ponerme en contacto con el y alli salen otros tres un franses que avanzo mucho pero no los termino ( que de alli mi duda pues usa alambre conun http://www.khwelling.nl/lsr/lsr_e.html tambien te paso el link de un video de un ruso pero ese se ve funcinando y es con ese  ¿¿¿uretano??? o como se llame jajajajaja..[



   ahora tambien quedate tranquilo que seguro la primera le pifio pero con experimentar vale la pena este es el unico punto flaco de mi proyecto y lo demas esta resuelto y es rgb.... no verde solo un saludo grandote .. y de nuevo gracias por tu atencion...juan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2013)

el alambre que menciona locodelafonola  es alambre de liz,se usa para antenas y bobinas de alta frecuencias ,fuentes conmutadas ,bovinas para usar con frecuencias altas,
se usa ese alambre para evitar/minimisar un efecto llamado creo  (no me acuerdo,pero lo sabia ) aqui hay algo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/donde-conseguir-alambre-litz-50594/
*como vos no lo vas a usar con frecuencias ,con el alambre común va mas bien*



UEW   = es hilo de ''Polyurethane'' + el hilo de cobre chato , todo trenzado,


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyy amigooooooo ¡¡¡¡¡ esta la hacemos juntos..... jajajajajaja...jy sip pero????? se puede conseguir ese alambre ???? sabes porque lo digo porque para mi alli esta el secreto si te fijas en los link el frances le fallo y seve las cantidad de bobinas que hiso pero todas con alambre comun para bobinar.... pero tambien algo de las frecuencias tiene que ver este modelo ( y depende mucho de como sea costruido va de 18k a 30 o 40 k y lo ideal seria 90k) porque puede dibujar mas puntos por asi decirlo si nesesitas mas informacion te la paso  ya hace como 4 o 5 años que la tengo guardada igual que los lasers


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2013)

el alambre ese se consigue por Internet ,de todas le fallo ,calculo yo que porque le puso poco alambre,con el alambre de liz se usa menos vueltas porque tiene mas superficie util,
te lo explico facil, la corriente viaja por la superficie del alambre ,a mas sección mas corriente,pero el alambre de liz es un cable chato enroscado en el hilo plástico,es decir tiene mas superficie util,
si tomas un alambre de liz y lo desarmas,en un centímetro tiene como 7 centímetros de alambre ,
se entendio ? porque no soy bueno para explicar las cosas tecnicas
seguramente para hacer la bobina con alambre comun se necesitan muchas mas vueltas que con el de liz



de todas formas es una simple bobina,sin nada raro,yo intentaria con alambre comun (muchas mas vueltas e ir probando),ademas el alambre de liz es mas radio que para boninas de electroimanes .

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230aacb83a

porque el liz esta carisimo http://www.ebay.com/itm/Litz-wire-3...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230aacb83a


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

y sip pero me fui a leer al link que pusite y despes me fui a leer el chino aca  http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html porque esto lo lei 300 millones de veces y fijate donde dice "Closed-loop Control" y tambien lee "Position Detector" porque funciona como un capacitor variable como lo de las radios viejas si mal no entendi ( vos sabes que mi conosimiento en electronica es limitado) siiiiiiin gustavo habria que probar que sale toal nose pierde nada y penso yo que habria que poer diametro mas fino tanbien  aparte de mas vueltas claro esta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2013)

si claro es para esas bobinas sintonizadas en las radios viejas ,aquí en el foro un compañero puso un esquema de una de esas radios,básicamente es un oscilador que se controla con moviendo la bobina de liz
(mis conocimientos también son limitados)

asi es dice '' Detector de posición capacitivo''
fijate aqui esta traducido 
http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...a=X&ei=AaQOUbHiH46C9QS53oHQDQ&ved=0CDUQ7gEwAA

me parece que no te queda otra que conseguir el alambre de liz,esa bobina trabaja con frecuencia parece,no mire a fondo todo el proyecto


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

sip gustavo todos lo que los hiciero andar usaron ese alambre los demas quedaron paradosy (tambien el frances es muy desprolijo bobinando) .. y cuanto seria el carrete mas o menos en pesos?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2013)

ni idea cuanto esta el dolar,ademas hay que calcular el envio,
la otra es preguntar en la pagina que puso el tigro rayas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/donde-conseguir-alambre-litz-50594/


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 3, 2013)

sip esa queda pero lo mas extraño es que no se consiga aca en el pais eso si que jode creo que es argentina la empresa veremos que averiguo


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 3, 2013)

pequeño aporte, alambre de litz....
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/alambre-litz-mutifilamentado-para-rf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2013)

estan locosss con esos precios ,ya estoy desarmando las antenas de las radios am ¡¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 4, 2013)

holoaaaaaaa  se me corto la luz y quede con broncaaaaa ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ buasquen en don gogle " galvos-escanners" y veran lo que valen si vale la pena gastarce unos pesos  aunque me quede a menos frecuencia estoy en la gloria tengo todo lo demas solo estos "aparatitos" son los que faltan pero creo que tiene que consegirse aca.............................................................................                                                                                                PD :alli en en el link que paso solaris8  sale la direccion de la fabrica argentina y lo que no se es la medida ¿¿¿¿ es 0.3mm ????? ustedes saben mas digan,,,,,,, y gustavo nosotros estamos "sintonizados" por decirlo de alguna manera  te entiendo lo que explicas perfectamente y si me queda alguna duda no me da verguenza ¡¡¡¡¡¡ pregunto con confianza!!!!


----------



## morta (Feb 4, 2013)

mi amigo!! la verdad que esta polenta este proyecto, ahora te pregunto en vez de alambre de litz no es mejor bobinarlo con varios hilos de 0.20 por ejemplo en paralelo? eso te daría la sección necesaria y la suficiente superficie para que circulen los electrones a alta frecuencia y no te mate los galvos el efecto pelicular.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 4, 2013)

y si don morta ¿¿¿vio el video en el arenero??? no es en ningun lado raro lo filmo en el patio desu casa en una nevada losigo al pibe desde el 2008 y estodo casero me facilito los planos de todo y varios programas que hiso el...... muy buena persona yo el modelo que quiero hacer es este que seve en este hilo i los unicos datoos que tengo es 03 por 60 vueltas pero del alambre ese y la verdad don morta yo de bobinas no se mucho ..diria que nada ... esel unico problema  ¿¿¿¿¿como seria para usted  el calculo de varios alambres ?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

juan, agarra 4 alambres de 0.12 y los trenzas, entonces tenes un alambre de un espesor de al menos .30 (.36)
proba con un pedacito de alambre y fijate como queda,

PD;
  si fuero el que tiene que bovinar,haría esto, primero hago la bonina de las 60 vueltas con un alambre .30 ,luego desago la bovina y mido el largo ,luego corto 4 alambres 0.12 0 mejor 5 o 6 trozos de alambre .9 del mismo largo que el alambre de .30 con que arme la bovina,luego los trenzo 
y listo ya tengo el lizt casero,
luego con ese alambre hago la bovina de las 60 vueltas


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 4, 2013)

ok entendi todo ¿¿¿¿ que pasaria si en vez de trenzar los 5 o 6 alambres de .9  lo bobino junto sin trenzar??? porque alli esta mi lado flaco yo creo que la trenzame salga la voy a joder,,,,, no me va a salir ..........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

es facil ,atas todas las puntas ,luego estiras todo el alambre ,atas la otra punta y empezás a dar vueltas (si querés con un atornillador electrico o un taladro electrico)


----------



## demianel (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola "locodelafonola". Hoy leí que te han dado muy buenas opciones los compañeros. Creo que la del "el-rey-julien" es la más indicada. El calibre 0.12 es comercial y se consigue. Muy distinto a ese 0.9 que tu dices, porque no es 0.09 sino 0.90. Lo que consigues así es un alambre de más diámetro (o sea varios en paralelo). Para ser directo, creo que habría que buscar las características de este alambre y hacerle la conversión a cobre (tanto en diámetro como espiras), dado que, al parecer, no afecta mucho el tamaño final de la bobina.
Sin más, muchos éxitos con el proyecto. Y saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

fue idea de morta eso de trenzar los alambres y hacer el lizt casero ,no se como se me paso


----------



## demianel (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola Rey. Tienes razón, perdón "morta".
Es verdad, buscar algún reemplazo para ese alambre dado sus costes. De bobinar las 60 espiras con alambre 0.30 y medirlas es muy buena idea. Pero creo que si decide bobinar con alambre 0.12 yo diría que arranque con las 60 espiras.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

demianel dijo:


> Hola Rey. Tienes razón, perdón "morta".
> Es verdad, buscar algún reemplazo para ese alambre dado sus costes. De bobinar las 60 espiras con alambre 0.30 y medirlas es muy buena idea. Pero creo que si decide bobinar con alambre 0.12 yo diría que arranque con las 60 espiras.
> Saludos.



si claro ,eso es lo que yo haría si estuviera en los zapatos de locodelafonola


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 4, 2013)

hola demianel a ver si entendi  ..es conun solo alambre de 0.12 y 60 vueltas solas o 6 alambres de 0.12  y 60 vueltas( obiamente trenzado poe supuesto ) y disculpa el error demianel quise desir 0.09 yo de esto se muy poco jejejeje ... PD: siel tamaño no importa se adapta y date una vuelta por el arenero  hoy contacte un frances  que los hizo con alambre comun pra que los veas y funcionan ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> juan, agarra 4 alambres de 0.12 y los trenzas, entonces tenes un alambre de un espesor de al menos .30 (.36)
> proba con un pedacito de alambre y fijate como queda,
> 
> PD;
> ...



eso quiso decir


----------



## demianel (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola muchachos. Me perdí con lo del ¿arenero?, perdón mi ignorancia.
Justamente lo que dice el Rey es lo que pensaba, dado que la sección de 4 alambres calibre 0.12 te da una muy cercana a 0.30 (ojo que con esos 0.36 deberás dar algunas espiras más, pero con las 60 creo que andarás bien para empezar).
Saludos.
PD: La fábrica se maneja con distribuidora Di Pietro que esta en capital. Pero van a todas partes. Te comento porque ahí nos vendieron el 0.12. Sino ve de algún bobinador amigo y pide algún rollo con poco alambre y que te lo venda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

la otra es reciclar el alambre de algún pequeño transformador ,que esos tienen alambre finitos


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 4, 2013)

no que reciclar el alambre lo consigo .si o si aca tengo amigos  y a su vez conosidos  asique ese noes problema y bueno tengo que empezar a sacar las medidas y de alli en mas armar un carrete desarmable ( pensabaen firafacil) que aca en mi casa hay de varios espesores  y tambien armar la plaquetas de los dos galvos para hacerlas pruebas aver si funcionan y poder meter loas archivos ilda a ver a que frecuencia llegan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

si se consigue alambre alambre mas chico que .12 ,trata de conseguir el mas fino que puedas ,asi le pones mas cantidad de hilos


----------



## demianel (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola "locodelafonola". Eso que dices de hacerle un molde en madera es lo más conveniente. Un consejito es que redondees una cara del molde así es más fácil retirar la bobina. Luego le haces dos tapas de mdf un poco más grande que el molde y listo (o sea tapa-molde-tapa).
Éxitos. Saludos.

PD: usa madera de machimbre para el molde y mdf de 5mm para las tapas. Con un respectivo agujero en el centro de estos, así pues, lo amuras provisoriamente en algún sistema o manija. Así luego giras y haces las bobinas lo más tensa posible.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 5, 2013)

y si tenes razón y capto tu idea perfectamente.... muchas gracias por la ayuda.. y  también capture esta foto del video  del ruso y si es así 



y ya veremos los progresos los voy a publicar acá para que quede para los demás y porque en realidad es una bobina o no ????


----------



## demianel (Feb 5, 2013)

Hola nuevamente. Así es, es una bobina. En realidad lo que intento promover en este tema es un software para calcular todo tipo de bobinas y ayudar en lo que se pueda. Por mi parte estaré encantado que publiques acá tus progresos. Dado que gracias a vos y a los compañeros del foro siempre estamos aprendiendo algo nuevo.
Volviendo al hilo del tema que abrí, aprovecho a todos uds. que han aportado ayuda, y pedirles una ayuda con el tema de fórmulas y si pueden algo de ayuda con el desarrollo del programa. Paso a contarles, que en el mismo sería muy provechoso poner este tipo de cálculos (conversión de otros tipos de alambre a cobre y viceversa).
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos y para "locodelafonola" muchos éxitos con el proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## Norberto (Abr 23, 2013)

Consulta a los que saben, tengo un motor de una bomba de agua monofasico quemado de 1/6hp o algo similar, y la idea es rebobinarlo trifasico de mucha  menor tension (80V) poniendo todos los bobinados en paralelo por cada fase.
El problema es como recalculo las espiras de cada bobina, alguien tiene algun soft o formuleo para realizar el rebobinado, este trabajo ya lo realice impiricamente y obtuve resultados satisfactorios como para realizar pruebas con la electronica asociada diseñada por mi, la idea es realizar el motor de una forma mas cientifica o acercarme a un motor mas eficiente, desde ya  muchas gracias.


----------



## demianel (Abr 25, 2013)

Hola Norberto.
Para lo que dices hay una fórmula (la que verdaderamente no recuerdo muy bien), consiste es encontrar cuantas veces menor es el voltaje nuevo y usar esa resultante para multiplicarla o dividirla con la sección del alambre y sus espiras. Disculpame pero realmente no la recuerdo y quien la hacía era mi jefe anterior (ya fallecido). Espero que con lo que te haya dicho aparezca alguno con la respuesta indicada,
Saludos.


----------



## cegv (Jul 24, 2014)

amigo una pregunta...ese dato de numero de ramas en paralelo se refiere a que?


----------



## demianel (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola cegv, ¿cómo estás?.
El número de ramas en paralelo es por la cantidad de alambres en paralelo que vayas a usar.
Saludos y disculpa la demora en responder.


----------



## CHILANGO1970 (Nov 15, 2014)

Compañero demaniel intente usar tu programa ,ingrese todos los datos pero cuando le di click a "calcular" no paso absolutamente nada me pregunto si puedes orientarme.
Aqui te agrego unos archivos pdf que son escaneos de un libro de embobinados de motor del capitulo de calculos para motores monofasicos y trifasicos espero que te sean utiles


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

CHILANGO1970 dijo:


> Compañero demaniel intente usar tu programa ,ingrese todos los datos pero cuando le di click a "calcular" no paso absolutamente nada me pregunto si puedes orientarme.
> Aqui te agrego unos archivos pdf que son escaneos de un libro de embobinados de motor del capitulo de calculos para motores monofasicos y trifasicos espero que te sean utiles



El programa funciona, pero:

1) Debes ingresar absolutamente todos los datos
2) Los datos deben tener sentido, no sirven valores al azar.

​
Por otro lado, alguna descripción sobre los datos no vendría nada mal


----------



## demianel (Nov 16, 2014)

Hola compañeros. Antes que nada CHILANGO1970, perdón por la tardanza. Como dice Fogonazo, el programa anda, pero no te dejes llevar por los resultados porque usa constantes en vez de valores calculados. Úsalo como una referencia.
Por otra parte, muchas gracias a ambos por colaborar.
Saludos.

PD: bajé los pdf pero los leí por encima, seguramente completen esos "huecos" que tienen las formulas iniciales. En cuanto ande con un poco de tiempo, leeré detenidamente e intentaré mejorar el programa gracias a tu aporte.


----------



## demianel (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola amigos, ¿cómo están?.
Les comento que me puse a actualizar el programa con las fórmulas que nos proporciono CHILANGO1970. Estoy intentando comprender bien las fórmulas para el monofásico, a lo que me surgen unas dudas. Analizando separé en 4 partes (según lo que entiendo), la primera es el numero de vueltas o espiras según lo que entiendo que es el total de cada del motor, ¿es correcto esto?; la segunda parte es el cálculo de la sección del hierro que sirve para calcular la parte anterior; la tercera es el cálculo de la sección del alambre y por último están las fórmulas para repartir la cantidad de vueltas. Me gustaría si son tan amables de corroborar que esté bien así como lo entendí.
Por otra parte, me gustó en hecho de tener la fórmula de sección de hierro dado que las fórmulas anteriores usaban constantes y esto le da más precisión al cálculo.
Saludos.
P.D.: voy a aprovechar que ando con un poco de tiempo, así hago las librerías de fórmulas y ver si hago una aplicación de prueba para compartirles.

EDIT: Subo las fórmulas para que me ayuden a comprobar. Dentro del archivo .rar hay uno .java que podrán abrir con cualquier editor de texto (en caso de no tener NetBeans o Eclipse). El el método "Calcular" esta la secuencia a seguir.
Como nota personal, siento que algo me falta para calcular bien el motor monofásico.
Saludos.


----------



## CHILANGO1970 (Nov 28, 2014)

demianel dijo:


> hola amigos, ¿cómo están?.
> Les comento que me puse a actualizar el programa con las fórmulas que nos proporciono chilango1970. Estoy intentando comprender bien las fórmulas para el monofásico, a lo que me surgen unas dudas. Analizando separé en 4 partes (según lo que entiendo), la primera es el numero de vueltas o espiras según lo que entiendo que es el total de cada del motor, ¿es correcto esto?; la segunda parte es el cálculo de la sección del hierro que sirve para calcular la parte anterior; la tercera es el cálculo de la sección del alambre y por último están las fórmulas para repartir la cantidad de vueltas. Me gustaría si son tan amables de corroborar que esté bien así como lo entendí.
> Por otra parte, me gustó en hecho de tener la fórmula de sección de hierro dado que las fórmulas anteriores usaban constantes y esto le da más precisión al cálculo.
> Saludos.
> ...


----------



## demianel (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola CHILANGO1970, la idea de este foro es que todos seamos parte de el, por eso compartimos de esta manera así todos tienen posibilidad de ver el contenido (por eso no te permite incluir un correo en el foro). Mira entonces, si yo lo hubiera hecho de forma privada tu no podrías haber sido parte. Espero que mis palabras no te ofendan, al contrario, espero que entiendas que hay mucha gente que por ahí puede necesitar o incluso aportar a la causa.
Saludos.
PD: intenta abrir el archivo .RAR, dentro de el hay uno .java, este último se puede abrir con cualquier editor de texto. Lo que he hecho fue comentar paso a paso lo que iba haciendo así se entiende un poco (teniendo en cuenta a los que no entienden el lenguaje de programación que uso).


----------



## CHILANGO1970 (Dic 30, 2014)

Amigos buenas tardes les ofresco una disculpa por ausentarme este tiempo en este tema de gran interes para varios de nosotros.
Les comento que aplique las formulas que les comparti en los archivos rar que me permitieron aportar y lo hice en un motor trifacico asea de 3/4 h.p. Y me dio como resultado 140 vueltas ahora el detalle es que solo aplique la primera formula y no las demas que vienen en los archivos ya mencionados y tal como me arrojaron los resultados lo implemente en dicho motor y me dio resultado ya en la practica el motor sigue trabajando de manera normal y eficiente. Por lo que me permito compartirles el resultado de esto y ofrecerles mi apoyo para algun calculo que requieran hacer esto con el fin de practicar en este sentido y poder confirmar el buen resultado que me arrojo el motor ya mencionado por lo que quedo a sus ordenes aqui en el foro y les envio un cordial saludo a todos los integrantes.


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 18, 2017)

Hola todos, está muy bueno el post pero creo que los datos son orientativos, lo mejor es contar el numero de espiras, diámetro de alambre y rebobinarlo tal como está. Digo que son orientativos porque he hecho algunos bobinados y me a pasado que rebobine un motor chino el cual vino sin alambre y lo rebobine con los datos de un motor de buena marca, el cual tenia el mismo diámetro y largo de rotor y ranuras de estator. El cual consumía mas corriente, evidentemente porque la laminación no es de la misma calidad. En esos casos cuando se termina el bobinado de trabajo, se coloca el rotor, las tapas y haciendo girar el eje se lo enchufa a la red eléctrica para que arranque (recuerden que no esta el bobinado de arranque) y se procede a medir la corriente la cual tiene que estar un 30 o un 40% por debajo de la nominal en vacío, si es alta se le da unas vueltas mas de alambre para corregir el consumo y se procede a aumentar en la misma proporción el bobinado de arranque. Digo que es orientativo porque los fabricantes no informan la inductancia magnética de la laminación.
Se hablo de eficiencia, en los buenos motores el diámetro del alambre es de hasta 8 amper por mm2 con refrigeración forzada y hasta 2hp, de ahí para adelante se lo baja a 5 amper por mm2, además en la placa figura el coseno de fi del mismo. En los malos motores el diámetro del alambre puede llegar a los 12 amper por mm2, no tienen placa de identificación, lo único que dicen  es: motor no apto para servicio continuo, motor para hormigonera, etc. Gran parte de la potencia consumida se transforma en calor.
Algunos fabricantes si publican toda la información de sus motores 
http://www.gedeon-aprendendo.com.br/uploads/1/4/2/3/14235611/manual_de_bobinagem.pdf
http://www.gedeon-aprendendo.com.br/uploads/1/4/2/3/14235611/arquivos_leao-2015-11-11.zip


----------



## demianel (Abr 18, 2017)

Hola a todos, "rubenchaco", muy cierto lo que decís, es orientativo. Como "autor" del programa reconozco la poca precisión del mismo. Como bobinador de oficio, muy real lo que decís respecto a cada marca y sus calidades. Con respecto al programa, como he mencionado, muchos valores son constantes, lo cual no son valores absolutos. Para la segunda versión que estoy haciendo (detenida por falta de tiempo), gracias al aporte de "chilango1970", se ha reducido el número de constantes y cuenta con más fórmulas. Aún así, no va a dejar de ser orientativo. De hecho, cuando trabajaba en el taller de bobinado, usamos ese primer programa para un motor que necesitábamos desarrollar para una fábrica local de ventilación y con esos datos de entrada anduvo, pero tuvimos que hacer correcciones al bobinado. O sea, con correcciones por "experiencia" y comparaciones con datos de otros motores. De todas formas fué muy útil como para empezar y tener una referencia.
Sin más nada que decir, les mando un saludo a todos.
P.D.: Con respecto a la versión 2, hará uno o dos meses estuve avanzando un poco, va muy lento, pero como han visto en las fórmulas que nos compartió "chilango1970" va a servir para monofásicos y trifasicos.


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 18, 2017)

Demianel creo que el calculo o el programa que desarrollaste es exacto con laminaciones conocidas, te felicito por la iniciativa. Si miras el primer enlace que subí de weg ahí se encuentran las formulas y en el segundo hay una base de datos interesante. El problema es que los fabricantes inescrupulosos en su afán de vender ahorran materiales y te arman un motor de 1hp en la armadura que antes era de 1/4, sin contar con la calidad de la laminación.  
Entonces que calculo o o programa podes desarrollar?. Por ejemplo 

Un motor de 0,75cv tiene un rotor de 240mm por 190mm, alambre de 0,90mm para trabajo y 0,50 para arranque. 
Compáralos con un motor de una electrobomba china de 1hp. El rotor no me acuerdo pero es mucho mas chico y el alambre es 0,65mm para trabajo y 0,45 para arranque. 
Y si lo comparas con motores antiguos de 1hp el rotor el mas gran todavía y el alambre es de 1mm como mínimo.


----------



## demianel (Abr 18, 2017)

Hola "rubenchaco", a lo que hacés referencia no tengo todas las respuestas. El oficio de bobinador lo dejé allá por el 2013. Pero como informático que soy, solo te puedo decir, que mi programa va a ser más o menos preciso según las fórmulas que posea. Lo que quiero decir es que, no cuento con bibliografía al respecto y lo hecho es gracias a los aportes de los compañeros del foro. Lo que hace el programa es resolver las fórmulas como las harías en un papel, claro está, que si las fórmulas no son correctas los resultados tampoco. Por otra parte, te invito a participar en el desarrollo y todo tipo de crítica es bienvenida. Mientras más fórmulas y menos constantes posea, más preciso será. Pero siempre va a ser un gran problema la calidad o el tipo de hierro y demás factores de los que está construido de fábrica.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

Además , los bobinados los colocan de fábrica con prensa hidráulica . . . Magoya los vas a poner a mano :loco: , salvo alambre mas fino , menos espiras ,


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 19, 2017)

Si entra dosmetros, de echo en fabrica la bobinan así y cuando se quema se los rebobina. demianel mi intención no es poner palos en la rueda y de echo me sumo a tu proyecto, lo que quiero decir como para redondear la idea es que en motores de uso continuo y de buena manufactura el programa que estas realizando va a ser bastante exacto. El problema va a ser en motores de uso intermitente, donde la constante es ahorrar dinero y trabajar al limite de la temperatura, eso es a prueba y error, sacale la turbina de refrigeración y  fijate que pasa. Es como los transformadores de microondas, para la potencia que entregan tiene la mitad de la sección del núcleo y la mitad de espiras, pero el ciclo de trabajo del magnetrón es del 50% y por ende de la fuente también. Estaría bueno tener una base de datos como para comparar los resultados, de echo subí unos cuantos, quien puede aportar?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

Intentaste rebobinar una bomba sumergible de agua potable ?


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 19, 2017)

La repuesta es no dosmetros, no me dedico a rebobinar motores eléctricos, fui a un colegio industrial donde aprendí el oficio y los bobinados que hice fueron todos para mi. En ese tiempo, hace muchos años atrás teníamos que presentar como trajo practico varios motores bobinados a nuestro maestro de taller, el cual los evaluaba, prolijidad, aislamiento, etc.
Lo que no te perdonaba era la sección del alambre de acuerdo al consumo,  la cual no podía ser mayor a 8 amper por mm2 de sección en motores chicos con refrigeración forzada. Ningún motor de los que vienen ahora para servicio intermitente pasa la evaluación de el que fuera mi maestro de taller, de seguro si presentabas algo así te ponía un cero.
Volviendo al tema de la bomba sumergible, creo que hay que retirar con una prensa el estator de la camisa de acero inoxidable http://bobinadosburne.blogspot.com.ar/2011/06/bomba-sumergible.html


----------



## demianel (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola a todos, ¿cómo están?.
"dosmetros", hace un momento te escribía mi experiencia con bombas sumergibles, pero cuando pulse adjuntar archivo no cargó y perdí todo lo escrito. Voy a tratar de resumir un poco mi historia y si gustan luego ampliaré. Con respecto a las bombas sumergibles, inicialmente le dábamos calor para que afloje el pegamento y así sacar el rotor de su carcasa de acero para poder trabajarlo un poco más cómodo. Para poner las bobinas usábamos una herramienta casera de madera para "peinar" alambre por alambre. Era un trabajo muy arduo, pero alguien debía de hacerlo. Creo que en mi ciudad (Junín, BsAs) y en la zona no había otro que las reparase. Este trabajo, desde el desarme hasta la nueva puesta en marcha, nos llevaba entre 4 y 5 días laborales, donde otros tipos de motores solo medio día o un día laboral.
"rubenchaco", mi programa es para ustedes, dado que siempre mi intención fue una licencia libre para hacer hincapié al hecho de compartir. Por lo mismo, la idea es lograr un programa que se adecue a sus necesidades. Con respecto a la programación, se le puede añadir lo que se desee, tanto sean imágenes, audios, videos, incluso bases de datos y todo tipo de archivo. Les adjunto las fórmulas que estoy usando en mi programa, dentro del "zip" hay archivos ".java", que no es más que un tipo de archivo de texto. A estos lo pueden "abrir" con cualquier editor de texto (como por ejemplo el Block de notas). A pesar que la estructura sea de un lenguaje de programación, el apartado fórmulas es visible, donde: los atributos, son las variables; y los métodos, las fórmulas (a modo explicación resumida, de todas maneras trate de ir comentando e identificando dentro del programa todo lo relacionado a que "hace" o "es" cada cosa). Sean libres de revisar, criticar o mejorar lo que vean necesario. Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 19, 2017)

Demianel proba con el archivo exel que subo y compara los datos con tu programa,  no lo puedo hacer funcionar al tuyo porque estoy por el momento con ubuntu, el winchot me lo comió un virus.


----------



## demianel (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola nuevamente, te comento que hace años que uso una distro GNU/Linux. De hecho un ejecutable ".jar" te tendría que andar a la perfección en Ubuntu. Fijáte de tener la máquina virtual de Java, ya sea la que viene con tu distro o sino descarga la de Oracle, esta sería: oracle-java8-installer. Luego asegurate de tener los permisos de root para el archivo y en propiedades, abrir como, le indicas: Oracle Java 8 Runtime (en mi caso). Si en google pones oracle-java8-installer en el primer resultado que aparece, explica como instalarlo desde consola. Espero que les sea útil y los motivo a que migren a un sistema libre GNU/Linux.
Con respecto a que compare resultados, la versión 2 del programa aún no está terminada y lamentablemente no cuento con mucho tiempo libre. Te diría que pruebes con la versión 1, pero a mi parecer, va a estar más completa la versión 2 (y más precisa, espero). Ten un poco de paciencia, en cuanto tenga un tiempo libre me pondré con ello. Adjunto una captura de pantalla, donde inicialmente se puede apreciar mi distro Xubuntu, la carpeta donde se encuentra el "jar" que corre el programa y por último un pequeño avance de como va quedando la versión 2.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Ok a ambos  , 4 dias no es un tiempo razonable , por eso se niegan a hacerlos  Gracias

Saludos !


----------



## demianel (Abr 20, 2017)

Buen día, no recuerdo bien, además era empleado (no manejaba los presupuestos), creo que las bombas sumergibles buenas en esa época costaban algo de 6000 pesos argentinos y las bobinabamos por 2000. Reitero, no recuerdo muy bien, pero para otro tipos de motores, digamos de poca potencia para uso diario, algo de 600 o 700 pesos. De todas formas, no era rentable, más bien era un "gesto" con unos clientes que se dedicaban a las perforaciones dado que siempre nos traían trabajo. Lo que sí recuerdo bien es que las chinas ni las recibíamos.
Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 21, 2017)

Dosmetros si necesitas una bomba sumergible para tu casa te diría que compres la bomba zapo, es muy económica y anda bien. Es poco conocida, no tiene motor, es un electroimán con un diafragma, cualquiera la puede bobinar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2017)

Ok , no para mi , alguna vez me involucré en el problema de un par de amigos con esas bombas , ya que tengo bobinadores conocidos a quienes les llevo trabajo frecuentemente , y ninguno quizo hacerlas. Gracias igual , ahora googleo esa a diafragma.

Saludos !


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 21, 2017)

Es esta:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-619875951-bomba-sumergible-para-pozo-70-mts-4-1080-lts-hora-_JM_


----------



## Magneticpeps (Oct 10, 2020)

Hola buenas, han pasado varios años desde el 2017 espero alguien me pueda ayudar. En estos momentos estoy en un proyecto energético en el cual necesito calcular el bobinado de un Estator (exterior) de 12 ranuras y un rotor de 10 polos, la idea es hacer de este estator y roto un motor brushless (DC), para hacer girar todo el sistema de generacion en un mismo eje a unas 2000 rpm, controlando la velocidad. De antemano si es que alguien tiene alguna idea de cómo calcular las espiras para este tipo de motor. Gracias


----------

